# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt :)



## Morates22 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallöle,

 

Mein name ist Alexander, bin 22 jahre alt und habe bis vor paar monaten noch selbst aktiv wow gespielt  

Da ich leider meine acc daten vergessen habe suche ich nun jemanden der mich wirbt und vllt mich finanziell unterstützen kann 

 

Ich habe bis august fast 24/7 zeit da ich aber einer bin dem RL wichtig ist kann es auch mal sein das ich z.b. am Wochenende keine Zeit habe wegen meiner Freundin.

 

Ich suche:

-Jemanden der viel zeit hat um mit mir schnell zu lvln

-Mich mit gold unterstützt bzgl. reiten und so^^

-Ggf. unterstützt mit gold bzgl. acc sachen (geht dann noch viel schneller  )

-Der Verrückt ist etwas und es mit mir aushält^^

 

Bei interesse meldet euch hier oder per skype

 

Skype: Slooti2

 

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## Sherzad (9. Juni 2015)

Suchst du noch jemaden ?


----------



## VodiCat (15. Juni 2015)

Huhu Suchst du noch ?


----------

